# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  القائمة الأولية لأسماء المرشحين للمجلس النيابي الأردني 2010

## هدوء عاصف

فيما يلي قائمة أولية غير نهائية لأسماء المرشحين في محافظات المملكة  : 

 آخر تحديث في 16-10-2010



اربد 



الدائرة الاولى / قصبة اربد ولها خمسة مقاعد موزعة على خمس دوائر فرعية ترشح في الاولى منها كل من خلود اسماعيل غرير ، سامي محمد بدارنة ، الدكتور طي راجي حتاملة ، عماد حسن النداف ، المحامي عبدالله مصطفى غرايبة ، عبدالكريم احمد ابو الهيجاء ، الدكتور نضال محمود الطعاني .

الفرعية الثانية وترشح فيها محمود حسين عبابنة ، سعيد محمود جرادات ، محمد خالد الردايدة ، يونس احمد الجمرة ، شكري رفاعي المراشدة .

الفرعية الثالثة وترشح فيها رسمي خضر الملاح ، عبدالناصر محمود بني هاني ، عودة محمد عثمان ، الدكتور احمد عبدالرحيم الشناق .

الفرعية الرابعة وترشح فيها نمر فايز محافظة ، الدكتور محمد تيسير الزيناتي ، احمد عبدالفتاح قنو ، المهندس عصام رجا قبلان ، الدكتور محمود عبدالرحمن الكوفحي ، حزامة قاسم محافظة ، عبدالرحيم عبدالله الجمال ، بشير محمود الغزاوي ، احمد موسى ابو سالم ، المهندس فايز محمد بدارنة ، محمد يوسف الهزايمة ، زيد حسن شقيرات ، ثروت محمد الحيلواني ، منال علي ابراهيم ، خولة علي بني هاني ، قيس مفلح البطاينة ، ثائر انيس الزعبي .

الفرعية الخامسة وترشح لها هزاع فالح الحموري ، فراس احمد الروسان ، سمير عقل عويس ، رائد كمال حجازي ، الدكتور حميد نايف بطاينة .

الدائرة الثانية / لواء بني عبيد ولها ثلاثة مقاعد موزعة على ثلاث دوائر فرعية وترشح في الاولى منها الدكتور حسني فندي الشياب ، ابراهيم محمد الدويري ، سامي علي خصاونة ، يسار محمد الخصاونة .

الفرعية الثانية وترشح لها اسماعيل سليمان السعدي ، الدكتور فكري عايظ الدويري ، حسين محمد شطناوي ، فداء محمد احمد ، ماهر محمد الصمادي ، احمد محمود الشياب ، حمد عبدالله الشواح ، المحامي عبدالرحمن سليمان الصقر ، الدكتور عدنان احمد الصمادي ، الدكتور عبدالمهدي محمد سعيد العجلوني ، صالح فوزي درويش ، محمود صالح خصاونة ، عدنان عواد حتاملة ، معاذ يوسف خصاونة ، بسام قاسم العيسى ، احمد محمد الابراهيم ، الدكتور عاطف " محمد سعيد " شياب .

الفرعية الثالثة / المقعد المسيحي وترشح لها مازن فايز النمري ، راجي نور حداد ، جميل ثلجي النمري ، مازن سعيد مرجي ، الدكتور مروان رزق الله حداد .

الدائرة الثالثة / لواء المزار الشمالي وترشح لها الدكتور مفلح فيصل الجراح ، الدكتور زياد احمد ابو شريعة ، الدكتور عصر ابراهيم الشرمان ، احمد عمر الشرمان ، احمد موسى الجوارنة ، الدكتور بسام عبدالكريم العمري ، نهلة خلف الجراح ، الدكتور علي سالم الشرمان ، ثاني محمد الجراح .

الدائرة الرابعة / لواء الرمثا ولها مقعدان ترشح في الفرعية الاولى منها كل من فواز محمود الزعبي ، الدكتور محمد احمد ذيابات ، تيسير احمد الزعبي .

الفرعية الثانية وترشح فيها هاشم محمد الشبول ، المهندس خالد اسماعيل الشبول ، جهاد محمد جراروة ، محمد حسين حجازي ، الدكتور فيصل زيد الزعبي ، الدكتور احمد يوسف الشقران ، الدكتور احمد قاسم بني ملحم ، المهندس بسام عبدالرحمن درابسة ، خالد راشد الصقار ، عدنان عبدالكريم الزعبي .

الدائرة الخامسة / لواء بني كنانة ولها مقعدان وترشح في الفرعية الاولى خولة ابراهيم الحاج ، سوزان عليان عودات ، عبدالله محمود مقدادي ، علي محمد الكيلاني ، ناريمان زهير الروسان ، احمد قاسم الرقيبات ، عامر احمد اللطايفة ، المحامي مامون عمر الملكاوي .

الفرعية الثانية وترشح لها ياسر سعد حمادنة ، الدكتور خلدون محسن عبيدات ، يحي حسين عبيدات ، الدكتور وليد يوسف الزعبي ، المهندس احمد فلاح عبيدات ، المهندس راتب قاسم الرواشدة ، الدكتور احمد زعبي الزعبي ، نجم الدين محمود الطوالبة ، احمد زايد ملكاوي ، امجد محمد عبيدات ، عبدالله قاسم عبيدات ، احمد علي الرفاعي ، الدكتور نضال حسين عبيدات ، ابراهيم عطوة فياض .

الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة / الكورة وترشح لمقعدها بلال احمد داوود ، المحامي حاتم عبدالكريم بني حمد ، المحامي عدنان محمد الخشاشنة ، بلال هشام الحجاوي ، المهندس محمود فلاح ربابعة ، ياسين عبدالنعيم بني ياسين ، عماد جبر بني يونس ، الدكتور محمد علي مقدادي ، الدكتور بلال محمد بني حمد ، عبدالكريم محمد الشريدة ، ماهر علي العمايرة ، سليمان محمد العمايرة ، المحامي اسماعيل صادق ربابعة ، الدكتور زياد فلاح الشريدة ، الدكتور احمد قاسم بني دومي ، علي خليل بني عيسى ، سامح عبدالكريم ابو شنب ، صالح حسن ربابعة ، المحامي بلال عبدالقادر بني مفرج ، يونس راشد بني عيسى ، محمد احمد الخطاطبة ، ايمن محمود حميدات .

الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة / الاغوار الشمالية وترشح لمقعدها غصاب مفلح الثليجة ، فاطمة علي ابو عبطة ، ناجي خلف النواجي ، مجحم حمد الصقور ، الدكتورة حفيظة ارسلان علي ، خالد محمود البكار .

الانتخابية الثامنة / الطيبة وترشح لمقعدها محمد امين الشرع ، امجد لطفي القرعان ، شرف فرج هياجنة ، سميح علي العظم ، محمد محمود هياجنة ، عاكف نايل المقبل ، احمد يوسف علاونة ، غازي محمد القرعان ، محمد فرحان علاونة ، موسى سالم خضير .

الانتخابية التاسعة / الوسطية وترشح لمقعدها الدكتور هاشم محمد المطارنة ، نايف محمود العمري ، نايل موسى ابو الفول ، محمد ابراهيم العزام ، مصطفى موسى الرواشدة ، جهاد فوزي الوديان ، الدكتور محمود محسن مهيدات ، احمد صايل العزام ، محمد محمود مهيدات ، محمد حسن العيسى .


الزرقاء


محمد عبد الله مسلم العرافين ،أكريم سليم عواد العوضات 
محمد موسى هلال الغويري ،جمال محمد شفيق الشيخ عوض التميمي
، هايل فريح جريس عياش ،حسن سعيد يوسف صفيره 
، يوسف حسن محمود أبو هويدي
، مصطفى أمين سليم النوش 
، محمد رجا محمد الشوملي 
، بسام سلامه موسى الحدادين
، محمد حسين علي الصفدي 
، ضيف الله حمود فليح القلاب
، سلطي إبراهيم سليم خليفات
، طارق تيسير سليمان عازر 
، رياض سليمان حنا الرياضي 
، محمد يوسف عوده القسوس 
، مريم ناصر مفلح العموش 
، مرزا قاسم بولاد مرزا بولاد 
، محمد طه يسع أرسلان 
، صالح عبد الكريم عبد العزيز قشطة 
، عبد الهادي محمد مفلح العموش
، عادل عوده محمود أبو محفوظ 
، خليل نظمي علي القاضي 
، سمير عبدالله مصطفى عبد الحافظ 
، سلامة عطا الله منيزل الغويري 
، رولى أمين عيسى جمعه
، خيرالله حسين محمود طه
، كوثر يوسف إبراهيم الخلفات
، نهى عبدالله محمد مقدادي
، عادل ابراهيم موسى أبو جامع
، فاطمه اسماعيل محمد قصاد
، نعمان علي عمر أبو خيزران الدراغمه
، ذوقان عبدالكريم عواد الشديفات
، عماد محمد سعيد صبري العتيبي
، جمال بشير عوض الفقيه


الثانية


، عبد الله حميد سليمان الغويري 
، مخلد عوده إبراهيم الزواهرة 
، محمد يوسف محمد الحجوج 
، موسى رشيد شرقي الخلايلة 
، حمود إبراهيم أحمد الزواهرة 
، سليمان عبد الرحيم سالم الخلايلة
، محمد ذيب محمد الباز 
، محمد زياد يوسف دار عواد 
، عبدالله حمد خلف الغويري 
، عبد الحافظ عيطان محمد الغويري 
، أحمد محمد حسن الخلايلة 
، علي موسى خليل زياده 
، علي سالم فاضل الخلايله
، فاطمه محمد مفلح الخلايله
، خلدوم محمود سلامه الخلايله
، راضي فليحان عوده الخلايله
، موسى بركات سعود الزواهره
، فيصل عبد الحميد سلمان خلايله
، فرحان نومان ذيب الغويري
، هايل محمد رشيد الخلايله
، محمد فرج أحمد الحسبان 
، مخلد أحمد موسى الزواهره
، أحمد محمد عوده الله الخلايله
، فاطمه حسين أحمد عادي 
، إبراهيم حمد طلب الخلايله


الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة

لا يوجد بها دوائر فرعية

، خلف ياسين سلمان الزيود 
، أمل عبد الله المفلح العموش 
، حسن مسلم محمد الزيود الأحد 
، نواف مقبل سلمان المعلى 
، صباح أحمد سليم ترعاني 
، ريم أحمد قاسم عبد الرازق 
، بثينة رافع محمد الهنداوي 

الرابعه 

، طاهر أمين محمد نصار 
، معروف محمد عبدالله الزبادي 
، موسى خلف مطلق الكعابنخ
، محمد أحمد محمود الحاج محمد
، خوله يوسف علي هديب
، مرزوق حمد عواد الهبارنه
، صالح عبود هنداوي الخلايله
، محمد روبين محمد عوده
، حسين محمد موسى موسى
، قصي أحمد عبد الحميد الدميسي
، محمد أحمد خضر عجارمه
، محمد عبد راشد الدعجه
، ردينه محمد محمود العطي
، محمد جميل محمد جبرين
، جمال محمد حسن العلوي
، يزن عوده خليف المعايطه
، اسماعيل سليمان محمد الحلحولي
، بركات عواد جضعان الهبارنه
////////////////////////////////////////


الكرك 



الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى /لواء قصبة الكرك 
الدائرة الفرعية (ا)
خلدون طه ابراهيم المحادين
زهير محمود عودة الشرفاء
عبدالجليل محمود عبدالنبي المعايطة
تغريد حمد صالح الشمايلة
ايمن عبدالسلام ابراهيم السحيمات
محمد قاسم حسن المعايطة
المحامي طلال حامد قاسم المعايطة
علي عبدالحميد سليمان الكركي
خلود سليمان سالم المراحله / (ام صدام)
رياض كامل محمد الشمايله
فايزه احمد اسماعيل المبيضين
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2 )
الاسم
عيسى عثمان خليل المبيضين
تغريد محمد خلف المعايطة
خالد عبدالرزاق عبدالقادر الجعافره
حسين حمود سعيد الضمور
حسام نصارخلف المحادين
د.نايف عبدالحافظ عبدالمعطي الصعوب
خالد احمد عيد الضمور
عصام نايل نايف المجالي
قاسم يوسف سليمان الضمور
طه دميثان عبدالصمد الذنيبات
رزق علي عطاالله المعايطه
د.عبدالقادر محمود مبارك العساسفه الحباشنه
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3 )
الاسم
عبدالله غانم سليمان الزريقات
د. فايز غانم طحيمر الحوراني
معين جريس اسحق البقاعين 
د. نضال أديب سالم المسنات

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية/لواء القصر 
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1 )
الاسم
أيمن هزاع بركات المجالي
فاروق مشهور فايز المجالي
تركي سلامه منور الضرابعه الحمايدة 
د. عبدالله ابراهيم إسماعيل المجالي
فاتك فارس نايف المجالي
عبدالاله راجي جروان المجالي
ثروت سلامة محمود العمرو
هدى مصطفى محمد العقاربه
هنية جميل علي الثبيتات العمرو 

الدائرة الفرعية ( 2 )
الاسم
جريس جميل جريس الحجازين
سيناء بشاره يوسف الحجازين
شيرين هاني سليمان حجازين
د. سمير يوسف عايد حجازين 
حربي بشارة نايف الحجازين
توفيق صالح حنا الحجازين
د. طلال سابا صالح العكشه
موسى حنا عايد الحجازين / (كايد ابو حنا)
وسام عايد عواد الحجازين / (اسامه)
د. رائد ابراهيم خلف الحجازين 
ميشيل عيادة يوسف حجازين 

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثه/لواء المزار الجنوبي
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1 )

د. أحمد عبدالكريم موسى الصرايرة
ناصر نزال محمد الصرايرة 
صالح موسى محسن الصرايره
سالم فرحان سالم النوايسه
فيصل مزعل عبدالرحمن الخرشه
محمود خلف حمد النعيمات / العواسا
عواطف عبدالرحمن حامد النوايسة
عبدالسلام ناجي سالم المرازقة 
اسمهان سالم عبدالرحيم المواجدة

الدائرة الفرعية ( 2 )

م.عاطف يوسف صالح الطراونه
جمانه سليم ابراهيم الطراونه
مدالله علي اشتيان الطراونة
محمود ابراهيم محمود الطراونه
م. محمود داود محمد الطراونه
عماد عبدالسلام درويش الصرايرة
د. صباح عوض عبد النوايسة 
نصار رجا خليل الصرايرة


الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة / لواء الاغوار الجنوبية

محمد عبدربه حميد الدغيمات
خلف سويلم خلف الهويمل
ابتسام سليمان أحمد الحشوش
جمعة عيد صلاح الشعار
محمود عبداللطيف ديبان الهويمل
محمد بريكان صلاح الخنازرة
د. سالم سعد سعدالله الخطبا 
صباح سهو فريج الشعار
محمد سلمان سليمان البوات
جميل سالم سلامه الحشوش
د. عواد أطليق مطلق الخليفات
سلمان محمد اسماعيل الحشوش
فضل شتيان محارب المحافظة
مفلح فلاح ياسين العشيبات


الدائرة الخامسة / لواء عي

زهير محمود أحمد الرواشدة
نهار عبدالكريم عبدالهادي الضلاعين
شريف توفيق حمد الرواشدة 
عبدالله سالم سليمان الكساسبة
كامل سلمان حسن القراله / (جمال)
فؤاد ياسين سالم الجوازنه
صبري صلاح عبدالنبي الغصاونه " الرواشدة " / (ابو طراد)
سالم مسلم محمود المطارنه 
فتحي عبدالكريم سفهان الرواشدة 
جبريل اعبيد سلامه الطلالعه القراله
عبدالسلام اخليفه سليم الشواوره
احمد سلامه العبد القراله
د. وحيد رثعان محمد الختاتنه
حسين يوسف غانم الكساسبه
طاهر عيسى جعفر القراله
محمد سلمان عبدالنبي القراله
د. محمود يحيى سلمان الحلالمة
فاروق عبدالحميد عطالله القراله
شريف حسن عفنان المطارنه


الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة / لواء فقوع 

أمين عبدالحافظ عبدالمنعم المعاقبة
نايف عبدالسلام مسلم الليمون
حمدية نواف فارس القويدر
فايزة نصري حمد الخمايسة
محمد أحمد فارس الحمايدة 
نايف عبدالجليل عبدالحميد الحمايدة
حامد عبدالفتاح خلف اللصاصمة
سعاد عادل عودة الفتينات
المحامي عاكف محمد سويلم اللصاصمة
ليلى حمد أحمد الشقور / (حمامه)
ثلجي عطيه علي الحمايدة
د.رعد منصور عبدالغني بن طريف



عجلون

الدائرة الانتخابية الأولى / قصبة عجلون
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1)
فهيم محمود محمد الصمادي ، فريال حسين مصطفى الصمادي، زكي يوسف عبد الله الزغول 
احمد مصطفى علي القضاة ، رحمه محمود محمد الزغول ، عطاف شاكر حسن المومني ، منتهى سلامة طلال عبيدات ، المحامي الدكتور أسعد محمد الأحمد غرايبه ، رائد محمود محمد القضاة.
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2)
زينب احمد محمد المومني، ناجح محمد عكاشة المومني ، الدكتور موسى جفال حسن المومني، علي حسن علي الزواتين ، حسان علي محمد المومني ، حمدان احمد سلمان بعيرات ، فتحيه حسين السعد بني إسماعيل ، شعاع صالح محمد زيتون ، المهندس سميح موسى عبد الرحمن المومني ،الدكتور عادل عبده الخليفه المومني ، ضرار نهار مصطفى محسن /العرود .

الدائرة الفرعية ( 3 ) : 

ميسون سلطي زيدان، جريس جريس السليمان الربضي ، سلمى توفيق الياس الربضي ، جمال رياض فريد حداد ، رضا خليل خوري حداد ، رائد بولس بطرس حداد ، باسمه فرح عيسى الربضي، فكتوريا موسى النور سهاونه ، المهندس أنور هلال عبدالله حداد، ناجي موسى صالح مقطش. 

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية / لواء كفرنجة
الدكتور احمد محمود سالم عناب ، محمد إسماعيل العارف الفريحات ، محمد احمد محمد ابوعناب ، الدكتور علي احمد عبد الله العنانزة ، نهلى محمد علي عبد الله بعاره ، منال نعيم محمد خطاطبه .



معان

تقسم الدوائر الانتخابية في محافظة معان الى ثلاثة دوائر انتخابية خصص لها اربعة مقاعد.

وهي دائرة معان الاولى وترشح عنها 11مرشح منهما سيدتان والمرشحون هم:

خالد زاهر العبد الفناطسه , محمد ابراهيم ابو العنطز هيثم سالم علي ابو هلالة , المهندس محمد عبد الله عيد ابو طويله , المحامية سمر عبد القادر صالح عساف والدكتوره نوال ابراهيم كريشان والدكتور حسن محمد الشلبي ال خطاب , الدكتور محمد شاكر ابو عوده ال خطاب , الدكتور عبد الله عوده عيد الله دويرج البزايعه , شاهر شحاده احمد طبيري كريشان وشحاده عبد الحي الحج حسين ابو هلاله. 

و دائرة الشوبك الانتخابية الثانية وخصص لها مقعد واحد وقد ترشح عنها 7 مرشحين وهم:

طلال محمد عبد الله البدور , عبد الرحمن خالد محمد الطوره , بسمه علي مطلق الهباهبة , خالد هارون مزيد الطوره , احمد ابديوي علي الرفايعه , هناء محمد عوده الهباهبه و وصفي علي سليمان الرواشده. 

بالاضافة الى دائرة البترا الانتخابية الثالثة وخصص لها مقعد واحد وقد ترشح فيها كل من:

سامي احمد اسماعيل الحسنات , رجا موسى خليل الخليفات , اسماء احمد سليمان الرواضيه ’ محمود هارون عبد الله الشماسين وجهاد محمود محمد المشاعله. 

فيما شهدت دائرة بدو الجنوب الانتخابية وخصص لها ثلاثة مقاعد انتخابيه ترشح كل من:

الدكتور عبد الله هارون سميحان الجازي , المحامي عواد محمد الزوايده , وعواد سالم عواد النجادات ومحمد قاسم سليمان المراعيه , سليمان صالح موسى النعيمات , احمد محمد عواد السعيديين , حسين خلف صباح ابو نوير , امين عواد هدريس المزايده بني عطيه ,صباح فالح سليمان ابو ضحيه النعيمات , علي محمد بخيث المسامره بني عطيه و سند حماد علي النعيمات وحمد بشير محمد السعود الحجايا , عبد الكريم عفاش فرحان الجازي , ناجح فياض سماح الدمانية , سلطان فيصل حمد الجازي واحمد علي محمد ابو خليل الاحيوات.



مرشحو محافظة جرش 



ترشح لمحافظة جرش 30 مرشحا بينهم 9 سيدات 
محافظة جرش دائرة انتخابية واحدة تنقسم الى اربع دوائر فرعيه .

الدائرة الفرعيه الاولى :
احمد السعد ويوسف قوقزة وخولة الخوالدة وعطاالله قبلان وباسل عياصرة وعيسى الريموني وسهام بني مصطفى .

الدائرة الفرعيه الثانية :
محمد زريقات وحسين الرواشدة وهشام الحجيجي و حكمت زريقات و عمر زريقات و امينة محاسنة ومحمد الزبون .

الدائرة الفرعيه الثالثه :
مفلح الرحيمي وهاشم الزبون وجعفر العيطان وعبدالله الخوالدة وامنة القرعان وجليلة الصمادي وفاطمة الحوامدة ونجاح العزة .

الدائرة الفرعيه الرابعة:
رضوان الشاعر واحمد العتوم ومحمد العتوم وذياب العتوم ومنى حوامدة وعبدالفتاح سيالة وبسام القبلان ووفاء بني مصطفى


اسماء المرشحين في مادبا


45 مرشحا ومرشحة في مادبا بينهم 5 مرشحات


بلغ عدد المرشحين في دائرتي محافظة مادبا ( الدائرة الأولى قصبة مادبا) والدائرة الثانية لواء ذيبان) 45 مرشحا ومرشحة.

ففي الدائرة الأولى المخصص لها مقعدان مسلمان ومقعد مسيحي ترشح في الدائرة الفرعية الأولى 14 مرشحا فيما الدائرة الفرعية الثانية ترشح 9 مرشحين بينهما سيدتان.
الدائرة الأولى الفرعية (مقعد مسلم) :يوسف أبو صليح، زيد الشوابكة، برجس العبابسة، محمد أبو الهية، سليمان المليطي، محمد رضوان، يوسف الشوعاني، زياد أبو شنار، محمد أبو كردش، برجس الموازرة، عبدا لله السبع، عوني أخميس، أكرم أبو حشيش، وعارف القيسي.

الدائرة الفرعية الثانية (مقعد مسلم): محمد سليمان الشوابكة، زكية الرواشدة، جواد النجادة، غالب الموازرة، نهار السعيدات، خالد الجفيرات، محمود الفساطلة، نواف بن سعيد، احمد اللبابدة الوخيان.

وترشح في الدائرة الثالثة الفرعية المخصصة للمسحيين 8 مرشحين ومن بينهم مرشحتان .

ترشح لها : فارس جمعيان، أيمن معايعة، مبارك طوال، تريز ريان، موسى البجالي، غازي حدادين، مصطفى حمارنة، سوزان حدادين.

وترشح في الدائرة الثانية / لواء ذيبان 14 مرشحا بينهما سيدة واحدة. وهم : موسى بريزات، عبد الحافظ الشخانبة، عبد الجليل السليمات، عبدالله الحيصة، جمال العجالين، علي ابو اربيحة، صبحي الفقهاء، محمد الرواحنة، علي السنيد، أسماء الرواحنة، محمد أبو قاعود، علي الحميد، يحي الزعيرات، نصار الحويان.


اسماء المرشحين والمرشحات في محافظة البلقاء والدوائر الفرعية لهم: 


الدائرة الاولى وتشمل سبع دوائر فرعية: 

الدائرة الفرعيه الاولى ( لوائي قصبة السلط و ماحص و الفحيص ( د.عبد الله النسور, وسهام سليمان الحياري, والمحامي سامي النسور, وسهيرة الرماضنة, وهدى ابو رمان.

الفرعية الثانية
مصطفى شنيكات, وتيسير شنيكات, وهاشم الدباس, والمحامي حسام ابو رمان, ومحمد العواملة, واحمد محمود الرحاحلة, وجهاد نورس الخريسات, وسليمان غنيمات, ود. منذر العبادي, وغازي السعايدة.

الفرعية الثالثة 
د. ياسين الزعبي, وإسماعيل العوامله, وخالد بزبز الحياري, وإيمان الحياري.

الفرعية الرابعة
محمود الخرابشة, واحمد الخياط, وعبد الكريم الفاعوري, ورندا الزعبي, وسعد الخرابشة, وسمير الدبابسة, ومخلد الفاعوري, وخلود ابو طالب.

الفرعية الخامسة
بسام المناصير, ووفاء العواملة, ومحمد فلاح العلوان, ود. معتصم العواملة.

الفرعية السادسة المقعد المسيحي
فرح قاقيش, وفارس تادرس, ورمزي حداد, وبسام مخامرة, وراتب دبابنة, ووفاء الصفدي, ورجائي شماس, وجمال قموة, ومنى مخامرة.

الفرعية السابعة المقعد المسيحي
ضرار قيصر الداوود, وفخري الداوود, وجريس صويص.

الدائرة الثانية الشونة الجنوبية
الحاج محمود العدوان, والدكتور محمد العدوان, والمحامي حمدي الجريري, وصالح الجعارات, وعزيز صبيحين, وعباس العدوان, وعلي العدوان, وشادي العدوان, وجمانة سعادة.

الدائرة الثالثة دير علا
ناجح الديات, وسالم عبد الحميد فلاح, وامنه الغراغير, وعبد الكريم ابو صليح, وجمانة المصالحة, وسبيته سليمان عبد الله, وطلال الفاعور, وحسين الصلاحات, وعلي الشطي, ويوسف محمود إبراهيم, ونصرة هاني عبد المحسن, وامل عواد محمد.

الدائرة الرابعة عين الباشا
عدنان الاسمر, ومصطفى ياغي, وجمال محمود, وسالم الشطرات, ووداد صالح, ورجاء عبد المعطي, وعبد الله جبران, ونعمات بدر, ومحمد نصيرات, ومريم المساعيد, ومحمود عبد الله, وشهيرة حسان, ونضال ابراهيم ذيب, وعارف ابو عيد, ومحمد عبد الفتاح محمود.


الطفيلة


تقدم (26) ناخب وناخبة في الطفيلة بطلبات ترشيح لعضوية مجلس النواب السادس عشر من بينهم ثمانية نساء.


الدائرة الأولى وتضم ثلاث دوائر فرعية ترشح فيها كل من الدكتور عبدالله العكايلة والمهندس عبدالرحمن الحناقطة وابراهيم سليمان العطيوي ، والدكتور نضال القطاميين وحازم العوران والدكتور جميل القرارعة والدكتور احمد فرحان العمايرة والمهندس امين المرافي وسالم الربيحات وجميل المرايات والدكتورة ادب السعود ورجاء السبايلة.

وتقدم للترشح في الدائرة الثانية (لواء بصيرا) التي لها مقعد واحد 14 مرشحا ومرشحة من ضمنهم ثماني مرشحات هم :

المهندس محمد السعودي ، والدكتورة أمل الرفوع والمحامي محمد الشروش ورائدة القطيشات وعائشة السعودي وعبد القادر المزايدة ووصال العساف وتغريد الخوالدة وانصاف الخوالدة وخالد صقر النعانعة وصالح الخصبة وسالم المسيعديين وابراهيم الزيدانيين وزياد جخيدم المسيعديين.

محافظة العقبة دائرة واحدة ولها دائرتين فرعيتين :
الدائرة الفرعيه الاولى :

محمد حريزي البدري , زيد سلمان ابو عيشه , خالد عاطي ابو العز , 
يحيى عبد الجليل البطوش , دعد محمد سلطان , محمود عطالله ياسين 
وليالي عصمت النشاشيبي .


الدائره الفرعيه الثانيه :

احمد عاطف حراره , عرفات شعبان القصاص , طارق حريزي البدري , بسام موسى الرياطي , تمام محمد الرياطي , هاشم ابو عيشه , خلود احمد الشلول , زياد كمال الشويخ .


المفرق

وتشتمل محافظة المفرق على دائرتين انتخابيتن هما دائرة القصبة ولها اربعة مقاعد ضمن اربع دوائر فرعية وتقدم لها (23) مرشحا بينهم (11) سيدة وهم : الدائره الاولى عبد الكريم الدغمي ،احمد جزاز الخزاعله, امنه الخوالده , تغريد الخوالده.
الدائرةه الثانية ابراهيم الحسبان ,ابراهيم الشديفات , محمد الخوالده.
الدائره الثالثة محمد أبو عليم , مفلح الرفالي الخزاعله , سليمان البخيت.
الدائره الرابعة فايز زيادنه , صلاح كامل , نواف الخوالده , محمد أخو ارشيده.
اضافه لعدد من السيدات اللواتي لم تعرف دوائرهن اللاتي ترشحن بها وهن: نهلة الطيراوي, هند الحسبان, نهاية الحسبان,غدير شداد,سامية عليمات,رابعة الخوالده.

ودائرة بدو الشمال ولها ثلاثة مقاعد فرعية ترشح لها (21) مرشحا بينهم (8) سيدات وهم على النحو الاتي: الدائره الأولى وصفي السرحان , سعد السرور , ميسر السردية.
الدائره الثانية حمد المساعيد ,حابس الشبيب , طلال الماضي , طلال الشرفات ,محمد راجي الفحيلي , صوان الشرفات ,حمده النهود.

الدائره الثالثة مازن القاضي , فصال الخالدي , محمد المعرعر,شتيوي العظامات ,مشاش الشرفات , يسرى الرباعات , فاتن السرحان. اضافه الى عدد من السيدات اللواتي لم تعرف دوائرهن الفرعية وهن: ثريا بني خالد , فاطمة الطرمان ,ختام محمد.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]أُحيط زوار هذه القائمة علما أن القائمة ليست نهائية وهي قابلة للتحديث حتى انتهاء الفترة القانونية للتقديم لطلبات الترشيح واعتماد القوائم النهائية والرسمية.

(هذه القائمة هي متابعة حصرية لموقع انتخابات نيوز ومنتديات الحصن الأردنية)[/align]

----------

